# deleted



## primeapple (9 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Nvm then


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Stuff like this is why I'm not too keen on Socionics, at least in terms of who you have to be in order to be a certain type. My wife and one of my daughters are for sure ESI and they both enjoy various forms of cooking. Well, my ESI wife enjoys cooking and my ESI daughter enjoys baking. I'm for sure an LIE and I consider myself to be something of a foodie as well. Although I would say that has more to do with being interested in new gastro experiences and preparing food in an interesting and preferably an attractive way.

I also have an ILI and SEE daughter and I'm sure I'll be able to get them interested in cooking as well. 🙂


----------

